

Looks like font rendering in Chrome on windows is going to be finally sorted - grahamjl
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=137692#c104

======
grahamjl
Always surprised me how they didn't tackle this earlier - at the very least I
think by putting the SVG font declaration before the others fixes the
smoothness

